# Who is getting one of these?



## LondonDragon (3 Jan 2017)

Must be coming out 1st April!!


----------



## Henry (3 Jan 2017)

I wonder what they'll charge for an ADA toothbrush...


----------



## darrensp (3 Jan 2017)

The sad thing is people will buy it


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2017)

Does it come with batteries??


----------



## Courtneybst (4 Jan 2017)

I bet the bristles are 100% fibre optic for enhanced cleaning  

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## rebel (4 Jan 2017)

Maybe they will throw one for free if you buy 5 ADA solar RGB?

























[ kidding they won't throw in for free ]


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2017)

...
...


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Jan 2017)

You can quite confidently also guarantee something like this would be £15+ easily. Madness lol


----------



## roadmaster (5 Jan 2017)

Turkey baster serves my need's. (Don't tell the old woman)


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Jan 2017)

Made one my self   just messing about with a old brush


----------



## Zeus. (6 Jan 2017)

I intend to try an old electric toothbrush



Can pick them up new for less than £20 if you shop around


----------



## parotet (7 Jan 2017)

Zeus. said:


> I intend to try an old electric toothbrush
> 
> 
> 
> Can pick them up new for less than £20 if you shop around



I've done it with an old one, works great for cleaning rocks! You will want to wrap with plastic foil the main body where the batteries are to extend their lifetime

Jordi


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 Jan 2017)

Get one of these everything you could ever need for little money


----------



## Chris Jackson (7 Jan 2017)

Sorry try this- spray gun cleaning kit http://r.ebay.com/QaL3p8


----------

